# Help me decide: 1-4x Scopes



## Gausyan (Feb 14, 2019)

Okay, looking to put a 1-4x scope on my SGL31, and I was wondering what the people thought would be a good choice. I'm looking for something simple a quick as far as reticules go, this isn't for shooting half a mile away afterall.
Choices are:
Burris TAC30 1-4X24 approx $300

Leupold Mark AR 1.5-4x20mm Matte Duplex approx$280

Millett DMS 1-4x24 Rifle Scope approx $230

Burris 1-4x 24mm illum Ballistic CQ 5.56 approx $400

Weaver 1-3x20 Classic V Rifle Scope approx $170

PO 3.5x20 Compact Weapon Rifle Scope w/ German Post Reticle (Kalinka) approx $170

As you can see, I'm trying to keep it below $400, but that's ever so slightly flexible ($500?)
Are there any other suggestions in lower powered scopes? Does anybody have personal experience with any 1-4x or similar scopes?
Thanks guys!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.vortexoptics.com/product/vor ... dc-reticle

I have never had a 1x4. This 1x6 is the closest that I have come. I shoot my AR to 600 yards and wish I had bought my scope six months later when they come out with a 1x8. As long as you can get down to 1x I don't think the upper end can be to much magnification. The Strike Eagle has a 30mm tube and is crystal clear. On 6x I can keep a sub minute of angle at 100 yards, but the highest power being 6x sucks when your trying to shoot prairie dogs at 400 yards. It's a very nice scope but it was only on my rifle for a month. I couldn't deal with the low power so am shooting a much cheaper 3x9 scope on it now.

The scope has a lighted reticle, and the circle brings you on target fast. I see it's main use as a close quarters battle reticle with good performance to 300 yards. I would have no problem with coyote or deer size targets to 600 yards.


----------

